# Pig Rub



## salt (Jul 29, 2013)

Long time reader and first time poster...

We are hosting a hog roast this weekend.  I am starting to stress.  I was wondering how much rub I should make?  I have Jeff's rub recipe.  How much of the rub will it take to do a whole hog?  Estimated at 150lbs.  Thanks!


----------



## themule69 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm late to the party. but I'm thinking 10 batches. If it is to much it will keep.

Remember to post a Qview.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

